
The Godfather of Digital Maps - dll
http://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2016/02/10/the-godfather-of-digital-maps/#300615126598
======
mark-r
I was creating computerized maps back in 1979, using Census Bureau data. I
guess I should have stayed in the business.

------
hackbinary
I prefer QGIS and PostGIS. Sorry.

~~~
allptsbrnz
Most definitely. No apology necessary.

------
schappim
Flagging because site is not accessible on Safari (iOS) with content filter
enabled.

------
glup
Their website won't let me see the article without turning off my ad blocker.
Thanks, but no thanks. Are there ways to spoof this?

~~~
alexandrerond
It's their right. I have the same issue, and I can live my happy life without
reading their content, so no big deal...

